
Three Years in San Francisco - apress
http://www.mikeindustries.com/blog/archive/2016/05/three-years-in-san-francisco
======
draw_down
> Part of honest writing is being candid about both positives and negatives,
> and every time I think about disclosing the negatives of my time at Twitter
> (of which there are plenty), it somehow feels unprofessional.

I really hate this about the tech industry.

edit:

> when you’re the person in the room silently thinking “I know how this ends”
> or worse yet failing to put your best energy forth, it’s probably time to
> move on.

This is really hitting home for me :/. I agree, it's a good barometer for when
you should move on.

~~~
alexandrerond
Another nice quote:

> Over the years, I have realized that I am 1000% guilty of this. Life is too
> short to work with assholes, and if you are an asshole, my brain will
> concoct all sorts of reasons you are probably not the best person for the
> job. Conversely, if you are kind-hearted and emotionally intelligent, I will
> go out of my way to help you succeed in almost any situation.

------
alexandrerond
This is a very nice post full of wisdom.

Specially the section about management:

> Here’s the difference, though, in someone who has and doesn’t have emotional
> intelligence: the former will pick up that these problems exist from the
> team, take their emotions seriously, and dig in to help fix. The latter will
> largely discount the unhappiness and, at worst, attribute it to the person
> who is unhappy instead of the root cause.

